# Meguiars G220 V2



## Epoch

Upon arrival, although a slightly different shape, the packaging box looks the same as a V1










but from here on in the contents were a different animal

Gone is the hard plastic case and in it's place a soft kit bag (like the majority of users, transfered the V1 machine into, myself included, to save removing the handle each time you wanted to put it away).










Next up the machine and bits










A new backing plate










with a velcro pad attachemnt disc that perfectly matches the Softbuff 2 7 inch pads velco and recess










The handle (one of my fave features of the V1 machine) has remained but before i put that on, i noticed the handy little rest on the top of the machine just above the on/off switch meaning that if you put it down on the back when in use without the handle it won't roll over (Well I thought it was neat  )

No allen key included this time (6mm) but as you'll not need to remove the handle each time you want to put it back in the case it's no longer such an issue.

On/Off switch is on the top as before for thumb operation and the speed control on the back










A speed reference is included to aid usage










Interestingly on this machine, to change the brushes there are screw ports on each side that you just undo and pop out the old brushes and put in new










and a spare set of brushes is also included










The only omission at this stage for me is the inclusion of a 3inch backing plate for the smaller Megs pads










something the reduced size cowl easily supports










lucky i have such a piece of kit in the arsenal










So with the machine put together



















One of the big things with the new machine is the inclusion of what Megs call "Cruise Control" essentially it's an electronic speed controller that maintains a level of rotation through altered orbital acceleration.

It's not a fully forced rotation random orbital but it's a step up from a traditional random orbital

To show rotation I added a strip of white electrical tape to the backing plate










I'll try to demostrate by using large (silly) amounts of pressure on the garage worktop (not the kind of pressure you'd need on a car panel!)



The machine works to equalize the pressure to maintain the rotation. You can see on the vid even when fully leaning on it it still slowly rotates the pad, it's much better at normal usage pressures.

Why you might ask, but back to originally learning to use a RO or Random Orbital ( a 110v Portacable 7424 in my day) the majority of cutting comes from allowing the machine to move the polish abrasives on the surface the greatest distance (varying pressure to maintain a pad spin of one rotation a second as Mr Myagi would teach). This machine goes a long way to allowing more pressure and for the pad to still spin and also make keeping an even pressure less important for even abrasion - in simpler terms you can still get even levels of cut in awkward places where you are applying differing pad pressures in corners and edges - in simple terms it makes the users skill/concentration less important and results more consistent.

So on to some usage, Hhhmm all I'd need is a test vehicle

Blue Peter Stylee - Heres a car that I washed, decontaminated and dried yesterday 










Over the years the front bumper (non original paint so softer than the original) had picked up some wash induced marring (either that or shopping bag rash that the wife denies )



















A little Megs M205 with the Polishing pad



















Et voila



















I'll need to spend some more time on a more challenging project to see how effective the new machine is on defect correction but it performed very well on the few areas I touched up today.










I then moved on to fully paint cleaning the car with the G220V2 and a polishing pad and CG Vertua Bond 408










I've always liked applying paint cleaners on a DA machine as the mechnical application seems to aid the chemical action of the products. Following buffing this off by hand I finished with a nice layer of wax by hand.

I enjoyed the session today, the development of the Megs machine is certainly one which I think has been designed by/for users (rather than accountants). The change of case style and the ease of brush change may be small improvements, the improved action is a big step forward for even RO abrasion levels.

Many thanks to Dom Berry and Meguairs UK


----------



## DMH-01

Great write up mate, looks a good bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Check out Captain Meg!!!! 
Nice , not worth me upgrading i dont think as i rarely use mine only on fussy paint and for glazing etc , but ive always preferred this machine to the Das6pros etc..


----------



## Epoch

Heavenly said:


> Check out Captain Meg!!!!
> Nice , not worth me upgrading i dont think as i rarely use mine only on fussy paint and for glazing etc , but ive always preferred this machine to the Das6pros etc..


 Couldn't resist, L200 Steve and I once did a whole two weekend detail dressed in our Megs hats and aprons for a laugh and not one person mentioned it  (the Red Astra) At least I backed out of wearing JUST my apron and hat :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Epoch said:


> Couldn't resist, L200 Steve and I once did a whole two weekend detail dressed in our Megs hats and aprons for a laugh and not one person mentioned it  (the Red Astra) At least I backed out of wearing JUST my apron and hat :lol:


I found my Zymol concours team polo tops the other day , may whack them on and pretend im at Pebble Beach hahahahahaha.....


----------



## scp-cheshire

Nice review Jon, however the price is way to high for me to get it when I have the pc and das6pro already.

But certainly seems to be an improvement, let's hope it dosnt break down as much as the early mk1 did.


----------



## Epoch

scp-cheshire said:


> Nice review Jon, however the price is way to high for me to get it when I have the pc and das6pro already.
> 
> But certainly seems to be an improvement, let's hope it dosnt break down as much as the early mk1 did.


It may well be lesson learn't from Megs as IIRC the issue with some the very first Mk1's was the terminal connections on the brushes vibrating loose (and hence why they switched to a more fixed connection). This one looks to do away with that by the user accessible panel fitting connection (more permanent fixing either side of the easily replacable bit).

From what I can understand Megs were very accomodating if a Mk1 broke down though, a backup service that may very well be part of the initial outlay.

I would agree if you have two RO machines already a third maybe bordering on the obscene...

You know you'll want one though :lol:


----------



## Mr Face

Hi Jon, many thanks indeed, great write up and worthy of serious consideration.


----------



## scp-cheshire

More than likely, they are a very handy tool to have.


----------



## PaulN

Heavenly said:


> Check out Captain Meg!!!!
> Nice , not worth me upgrading i dont think as i rarely use mine only on fussy paint and for glazing etc , but ive always preferred this machine to the Das6pros etc..


lol First thing i thought was the prodigal son has returned!!!!!

Second was oh dear god....










Jon,

Nice one with the review, I did however think the beauty of the V1 Mk 2 was you could put too much pressure on it making it less likely to damage the paint.

PaulN


----------



## John @ PB

The soft start function is a nice wee touch too.


----------



## Epoch

John @ PB said:


> The soft start function is a nice wee touch too.


Yep, forgot to mention that, My Rupes rotary has the same feature so i'm sort of used to it i suppose



PaulN said:


> lol First thing i thought was the prodigal son has returned!!!!!
> 
> Second was oh dear god....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon,
> 
> Nice one with the review, I did however think the beauty of the V1 Mk 2 was you could put too much pressure on it making it less likely to damage the paint.
> 
> PaulN


I take it your confidence has grown now you've a rotary, or do you leave this in the box to reduce the chance of any damage when polishing

:lol:


----------



## PaulN

Epoch said:


> Yep, forgot to mention that, My Rupes rotary has the same feature so i'm sort of used to it i suppose
> 
> I take it your confidence has grown now you've a rotary, or do you leave this in the box to reduce the chance of any damage when polishing
> 
> :lol:


lol Saucer of milk in the post!!!

No I understand the V2 is bridging the gap between DA and Rotary, It just seemed the V1 was a fool proof method of ensuring you couldnt apply too much pressure 

So you did get the PM!!!!!!! Still cant open the Festool Systainer!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## w777ara

Brilliant review I'm ordering one.


----------



## Alan W

Nice review Jon and glad to see you posting such Threads. :buffer:

Let us know how the G220 V2 fairs on a full correction detail. 

Thanks for posting! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Epoch

Alan W said:


> Nice review Jon and glad to see you posting such Threads. :buffer:
> 
> Let us know how the G220 V2 fairs on a full correction detail.
> 
> Thanks for posting! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan,

Torrential rain has stopped play on prep this morning (I know I am waterproof! So it's just an excuse)

It's also worth mentioning that the slightly longer body than previous allows for more comfort on two handed operation (looser grip style means less transmission of vibration too)


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Jon have to agree with your findings , very impressed with it after spending some
Time alone in the garage just me , the V2 and a little
Classical music 
Soft start threw me for a second but one thing I'm
Not liking is the backing plate, it just doesn't work for me and maybe because I'm
Using the Scholl pad with it they have a tendancie to bow in the centre slightly due to the centre section for sticking to the backing plate being harder than most soft material, what this meant was twice when slightly lifting off the pad actually flew off, I struggled to keep the pad firmly attached to the backing plate. I think I'd prefer a smaller one like the sonus.
The only other gripe I have is for love nor money I cannot screw the handle on, it just continually turns and turns but the bolt won't locate, I've put it down to the spring washer being oversized and not flexing therefore it's this distance required to mate the bolt heads With the thread, very very annoying and I gave up, take the handle off and the bolt screws in freely.


----------



## Epoch

Heavenly said:


> Jon have to agree with your findings , very impressed with it after spending some
> Time alone in the garage just me , the V2 and a little
> Classical music
> Soft start threw me for a second but one thing I'm
> Not liking is the backing plate, it just doesn't work for me and maybe because I'm
> Using the Scholl pad with it they have a tendancie to bow in the centre slightly due to the centre section for sticking to the backing plate being harder than most soft material, what this meant was twice when slightly lifting off the pad actually flew off, I struggled to keep the pad firmly attached to the backing plate. I think I'd prefer a smaller one like the sonus.
> The only other gripe I have is for love nor money I cannot screw the handle on, it just continually turns and turns but the bolt won't locate, I've put it down to the spring washer being oversized and not flexing therefore it's this distance required to mate the bolt heads With the thread, very very annoying and I gave up, take the handle off and the bolt screws in freely.


Agreed I think the backing plate is only really meant for the Megs sb2 pads. 
Like you, I have a plethora of backing plates for different pads etc and tend to have fave plates for differing pad sizes and velco patterns. I'd suspect Megs have used the opportunity to include the perfect backing plate for their own pads.

Didn't have an issue with the handle on the one I have so that might be a moulding issue in the handle recess. A call to Megs on that score I'd say


----------



## Epoch

I feel a trip into the garage for a little try out on backing plates might be in order (yeah something I can do in the rain)


----------



## ads2k

Nice review Jon :thumb:, I think you should do a double handed review v1 versus v2 while doing a 'wax on, wax off' moment :lol:

And I bet you still have the PC and v1 version as well  and them maybe a das6.....


----------



## gally

Great review, John. Nice to see people still using the megs and now the new one. I think there's always space for RO machines. Especially for glazing and some sealants.

I've been glazing via machine for a while now, always adds that little more ot the finish like the paint cleansers although cleansers dry out a little I find and you use less by hand.

Soft start is a must on any machine. Think my cyc rotary starts around 700 which is perfect for spreading and when glazing. My Millwaukee was the same nice low start speed.


----------



## ryand

Nice info here. Still undecided about this or a das6 pro to replace a dead das6.


----------



## moosh

Great write up and love the hat dude :argie:


----------

